# Charcoal Grilled Ribs



## Uncle Bob (Jul 11, 2008)

*CHARCOAL GRILLED RIBS*​* *
* *
Loin Back Ribs (AKA Baby Backs)
Your Favorite Rub
1 Cup Vinegar
1 Cup Water
 
This method of cooking involves loin back ribs grilled over direct heat!! The charcoal fire needs to be ideally 18 inches below the cooking surface! Set up your cooker with a moderately hot fire. 
 
Remove the membrane found on the bone side of the ribs. Do not season! Take the meat to the fire and charcoal grill, mostly bone side down, until the ribs are done. Depending on your fire….60-90 minutes. (These were on for 65 minutes) Or look for 185*-200*  range. While grilling, mop frequently with a mop made of 1 cup water, 1 cup vinegar, and 3 Tbls. Or so of your rub. When the ribs are done, mop one final time and liberally sprinkle rub on both sides to taste…Slice into individual portions to serve. Sauce may be served on the side.


----------



## GB (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks UB, like I wasn't hungry enough already 

Those look great!!!


----------



## Barb L. (Jul 11, 2008)

Beautiful looking ribs there UB, love your platter too !!


----------



## QSis (Jul 11, 2008)

YUMMMMM!!!

Did you use a lid, UB, or was this an open grill?

Lee


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 11, 2008)

Good look'n ribs !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 11, 2008)

QSis said:


> YUMMMMM!!!
> 
> Did you use a lid, UB, or was this an open grill?
> 
> Lee


 

Miss Lee...The ribs were grilled on this cooker's fire box (right side)
The lid was, up and down, up and down, turning, flipping, basting, etc. especially in the beginning. Toward the latter stages....mostly down.


----------



## mudbug (Jul 11, 2008)

beyooteeful rig.............and gawjus reebs!


----------



## pugger (Jul 11, 2008)

*Awesome*

Mouth waterin' Uncle Bob. Awesome rig, too. That a Klose?


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 11, 2008)

Shut Up, Let's Eat!​


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 11, 2008)

pugger said:


> Mouth waterin' Uncle Bob. Awesome rig, too. That a Klose?


 
You are correct...The cooker is a Klose.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 11, 2008)

I could eat that whole plate of those ribs!
I gotta get me one of those cookin' rigs.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yea, Pacanis, I need one of those too!!

So UB, you deliver?? LOL. It is going to take me all summer long just to try out all the fabulous recipes for ribs here! But that's OK, makes for a well spent summer!!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 12, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:
			
		

> So UB, you deliver??


 
Uncle Bob's Bittercreek BBQ......Coming soon to a location near you!!!


----------

